# sorry guys i had to post fer the snake lover in all of us



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

I know some of you own GUNS but this is something to think about...--- :cheers:
  
If you don't have a gun, here's a more humane way to wreck someone's evil plans for you. 
  
Did you know this? I didn't. I never really thought of it before. 
  
I guess I can get rid of the baseball bat. 
  
Wasp Spray: A friend who is a receptionist in a church in a high risk area was concerned about someone coming into the office on Monday to rob them when they were counting the collection. She asked the local police department about using pepper spray and they recommended to her that she get a can of wasp spray instead. 
  
The wasp spray, they told her, can shoot up to twenty feet away and is a lot more accurate, while with the pepper spray, they have to get too close to you and could overpower you. The wasp spray temporarily blinds an attacker until they get to the hospital for an antidote. She keeps a can on her desk in the office and it doesn't attract attention from people like a can of pepper spray would. She also keeps one nearby at home for home protection. Thought this was interesting and might be of use. 
  
On the heels of a break in and beating that left an elderly woman in Toledo dead, self defense experts have a tip that could save your life. 
  
Val Glinka teaches self-defense to students at Sylvania South view High School. For decades, he's suggested putting a can of wasp and hornet spray near your door or bed. 
  
Glinka says, "This is better than anything I can teach them." 
  
Glinka considers it inexpensive, easy to find, and more effective than mace or pepper spray. The cans typically shoot 
20 to 30 feet; so if someone tries to break into your home, Glinka says "spray the culprit in the eyes". It's a tip he's given to students for decades. 
  
It's also one he wants everyone to hear. If you're looking for protection, Glinka says look to the spray. 
  
"That's going to give you a chance to call the police; maybe get out." 
  
Maybe even save a life. 
  
Please share this with all the people in your life 
  
*Did you also know that wasp spray will kill a snake? *

And a mouse! It will! Good to know, huh?


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

wasp sprays and the like contain peremethrins, tetramethrins, or other such synthetic pyrethrins, and are classified as neurotoxins. the "inert ingredients" you always see on the side of the can could include toluene, napthalene, phenol, and other such very nasty chemicals.

i have no love for criminals, but if you intentionally spray someone in the face with wasp spray, you could be opening yourself to serious legal troubles down the line.

i encourage you to just use the pepper spray. if it's good enough for the cops, it's probably good enough for you, too.


----------



## Hevy Dee (May 26, 2004)

*I thinks this may work*

Ammonia in one of those really good squirt gun's ? I bet it would work.....


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

mastercylinder said:


> wasp sprays and the like contain peremethrins, tetramethrins, or other such synthetic pyrethrins, and are classified as neurotoxins. the "inert ingredients" you always see on the side of the can could include toluene, napthalene, phenol, and other such very nasty chemicals.
> 
> i have no love for criminals, but if you intentionally spray someone in the face with wasp spray, you could be opening yourself to serious legal troubles down the line.
> 
> i encourage you to just use the pepper spray. if it's good enough for the cops, it's probably good enough for you, too.


I do not believe I would be opening my self up to legal trouble I have the right to protect my person by any means deadly or not. I'm sure the guy would like the spry in his face more then he would like the 45 slug from me or a 38 slug from my wife. If your life is being threatened do what you need to if you have a gun use it a knife, bat, wasp spry dosnt matter .
Just my .02
James


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

wasp spray, eh?.........

i still like my spray cuz it'll spray accurately well over the 20' accuracy of wasp spray










i must admit tho that it will only temporarily blind an assailant.............

but i don't care


----------



## plgorman (Jan 10, 2008)

rubberducky said:


> I do not believe I would be opening my self up to legal trouble I have the right to protect my person by any means deadly or not. I'm sure the guy would like the spry in his face more then he would like the 45 slug from me or a 38 slug from my wife. If your life is being threatened do what you need to if you have a gun use it a knife, bat, wasp spry dosnt matter .
> Just my .02
> James


Does your .02 include any experience with Texas laws regarding incidents like this? B/C I'm pretty sure you open yourself up to possible legal troubles if you do anything besides kill the intruder/attacker deader than a doorknob and they fall lifeless WHILE STILL ON YOUR PROPERTY/IN YOUR HOUSE. Its not uncommon to hear about scumbags who broke into a house or attacked someone in their home leaving with a stubbed toe and them coming back to sue the homeowner.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

some people just don't realize what a litigious society we live in. there's a lawyer on every other corner and in every other tv commercial willing to take your case.

take my free advice - use the pepper spray and not the wasp spray.


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

mastercylinder said:


> some people just don't realize what a litigious society we live in. there's a lawyer on every other corner and in every other tv commercial willing to take your case.


Not to mention the fact that everyone is suing people at the drop of a hat!


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

mastercylinder said:


> some people just don't realize what a litigious society we live in. there's a lawyer on every other corner and in every other tv commercial willing to take your case.
> 
> take my free advice - use the pepper spray and not the wasp spray.


Since you're giving legal advise answer me this. Would one be less likely to be sued by using the pepper spray over the wasp spray? Are you saying that when the lawyer found out that it was pepper spray and not wasp spray that the case would be dropped?


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

Hey MC, all this talk about legal stuff. Didn't you see in the post that it will also kill snakes?!?!? Come on man, get your priorities back in order!:spineyes:


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

It doesn't matter what you use. If the Bad guy lives you are going to get sued. If he doesn't live his family is going to sue you.:slimer:

So do what makes you feel better. Also if he is carrying a snake kill it too.


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

I read the best answer to that question on another thread..."I'd rather be judged by 12 than carried by 6"... Protect you and yours by any means available, and let the chips fall where ever!


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

boomgoon said:


> Since you're giving legal advise answer me this. Would one be less likely to be sued by using the pepper spray over the wasp spray? Are you saying that when the lawyer found out that it was pepper spray and not wasp spray that the case would be dropped?


pepper spray will incapacitate a predator temporarily, but capsaicin will cause no long-term effects _and is sold and labeled for the purpose of self-defense_.

wasp spray contains some very harmful and caustic chemicals that _could_ cause long-term or permanent damage if sprayed in the eyes _and is sold and labeled for killing wasps._

put your lawyer hat on, boom.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

mastercylinder said:


> pepper spray will incapacitate a predator temporarily, but capsaicin will cause no long-term effects _and is sold and labeled for the purpose of self-defense_.
> 
> wasp spray contains some very harmful and caustic chemicals that _could_ cause long-term or permanent damage if sprayed in the eyes _and is sold and labeled for killing wasps._
> 
> put your lawyer hat on, boom.


You sure do say a whole lot of nothing.
Are you saying that someone would be LESS likely to be involved in a law suit using pepper spray over wasp spray?
I'll answer it for you. The answer is that you will be sued either way. I'll use whatever I have at my disposal. The intruder has zero say so in the matter after intruding. He made his choice now the rest of the choices are up to me. Personally I would go with the pepper spray until I returned with the 45 just so he could look down the barrel. :rotfl:


----------



## Aggiedan (Feb 7, 2005)

*Bobby for the win*



Bobby said:


> Also if he is carrying a snake kill it too.


This.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

boomgoon said:


> You sure do say a whole lot of nothing.
> Are you saying that someone would be LESS likely to be involved in a law suit using pepper spray over wasp spray?


yes, that's what i'm saying. if someone enters your home illegally, you'd be _less_ likely to be involved in a lawsuit later using pepper spray versus using wasp spray ... or, by just blowing his head off. dead men can't hire lawyers. 

it's kinda like my dad used to always tell me ... "do it right, or don't do it at all." miss you, pops.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

mastercylinder said:


> yes, that's what i'm saying. if someone enters your home illegally, you'd be _less_ likely to be involved in a lawsuit later using pepper spray versus using wasp spray ... or by just blowing his head off. dead men can't hire lawyers.


BS. Don't quit you day job. Oh wait, this _is_ your day job. :rotfl:


----------



## capn_billl (Sep 12, 2007)

The lawsuit will come regardless. I would rather be sprayed by the pepper spray personnally, for 1 my exposure in the military has given me somewhat of an imunity. If you just didn't post to a public board your intentions. You could argue you reached for the pepper spray but "accidently" grabbed the only thing you had by mistake. (you have this bad wasp problem, see?). The stuff in that spray can is bad, anything that can kill anything in seconds is powerfull stuff. I recognised the chemical in 1 can I checked as being the same as nerve gas. I still prefer a gun, learn how to carry one safely if you can. Fight for your right to defend yourself if you cant.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

mastercylinder said:


> yes, that's what i'm saying. if someone enters your home illegally just blow his head off. dead men can't hire lawyers. :smile:
> 
> Sir...Why did you shoot the intruder 15 times? Well officer, the 16th time I pulled the trigger, it just went 'click'.  I don't need no stinking wasp spray.


----------



## gigglez2025 (Jul 11, 2008)

Wasp spray is pretty mean stuff. My wife got a little bit in her eyes last summer and she was pretty much temporarly blinded. She had to stand in the shower and run water in her eyes for about 30 min. She said it hurt like hell. I see the point of having it sitting out in plain sight and not getting any attention.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

I like a little wasp spray on my eggs in the morning. I will do WHATEVER I HAVE TO to kill/stop an intruder of MY HOME! If wasp spray is there, I will use it. Yes I know this is a public forum. Come get ya some!


----------



## ZenDaddy (May 22, 2004)

C'mon, whose fooling who? Wasp spray? It barely kills wasps! Most of the folks here complain that a 9MM is to small of a weapon to stop an intruder, and yet were going to entertain the idea of how lethal wasp spray is! :spineyes:


----------



## 2slick (Dec 5, 2008)

Wasp spray can be lethal to small pets also. One of my son's friends was working for a cable company up in haparks' neck of the woods. He entered a yard and a small dog attempted to bite him. Only thing he had was wasp spray. Bamm, the dog killed over.


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

plgorman said:


> Does your .02 include any experience with Texas laws regarding incidents like this? B/C I'm pretty sure you open yourself up to possible legal troubles if you do anything besides kill the intruder/attacker deader than a doorknob and they fall lifeless WHILE STILL ON YOUR PROPERTY/IN YOUR HOUSE. Its not uncommon to hear about scumbags who broke into a house or attacked someone in their home leaving with a stubbed toe and them coming back to sue the homeowner.


You quote me saying I do not know Texas law but state and federal laws give me the right to protect myself. Once you have committed a crime you have no rights. If someone is trying to do harm to my daughter, wife or me you better believe I will use any and all means to stop him. I do not worry about law suits in this matter because after a judge sees that I used wasp spry to protect myself and my family he will throw it out. So fore the people reading this that are not sure if you should use it or not use it its better to be poor then dead.
James


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

rubberducky said:


> Once you have committed a crime you have no rights.


Pretty sure this statement is incorrect...


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

I am surprised that no one has mentioned the fact that no judge nor jury would find someone guilty in a lawsuit for defending defending themsleves in a non lethal matter. Also lawsuits go both ways in a break-in. A victim could sue the perp for emtional distress caused by breaking and entering. Both can be looked at from a legal stance but we are also all in Texas and not in california. I am glad to hear that Wasp spray could work just in case I do not have a gun or pepper spray in my pocket while cooking on the stove or changing the blades on my lawnmower.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

rubberducky said:


> Once you have committed a crime you have no rights.





gigem87 said:


> Pretty sure this statement is incorrect...


his statement is _very_ incorrect. let's hope he doesn't learn it the hard way.


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

mastercylinder said:


> his statement is _very_ incorrect. let's hope he doesn't learn it the hard way.


It is incorrect in a court of law. But I'm not talking about a court of law I'm talking between me and him. If you don't like my attitude then don't commit a crime to me or mine easy as that and if you don't want a face full of wasp spry don't do anything that would get you sprayed.
James


----------



## BigPig069 (May 20, 2006)

Very well and simply put rubberducky!


----------



## nhampton (Aug 8, 2007)

If you spray someone in the face with wasp spray, you very well may get sued. If you spray someone in the face with pepper spray, you may very well get sued. If you shoot someone in the face, you may very well get sued. Your defense will rest largely on your being able to demonstrate that your safety was at risk sufficiently enough to warrant your actions. Even if you can convince a judge and/or jury of the correctness of your decision, you will still be responsible for your legal fees and increases in premiums of any insurance you might carry to indemnify you against civil action. This points up one of the failings of our legal system. Even though you have taken action to protect your safety and/or life, you could suffer great financial penalty for these actions just because some slime ball attorney wants to see if he can intimidate you into a settlement. Until we can make these attorneys responsible for their abuses, we will have a flawed legal system and not a justice system.

But as far as whether to use pepper spray or wasp spray, I have had recommendations from realtor organizations and law enforcement to use wasp spray. Effective range of the commonly used pepper spray is 5 to 10'. If a 6' 200# man gets to within this range of a 5'+ 120# woman, even though temporarily blinded, he would probably be able to grab the woman and eliminate the need for vision. Unless she sprayed downwind, she might have impaired her own vision and ability to flee. Additionally, she has just ****** him off real bad. 

If you get the larger cans of pepper spray, which is basically bear spray, your effective range is about equal to wasp spray, but, if it is labeled for use against bears and not humans, you could open up a legal loop hole there also. Whomever is faced with the necessity of protecting themselves should also be prepared to protect themselves in court. How sad is it that we have come to this point.


----------



## FATfisherman (Mar 13, 2009)

I just use these! Then I call the Texas Hammer. LMAO :rotfl:


----------



## txgirl1722 (Oct 17, 2008)

spray him with the wasp spray, then shoot is ***!


----------



## B2 (Jun 11, 2004)

plgorman said:


> Does your .02 include any experience with Texas laws regarding incidents like this? B/C I'm pretty sure you open yourself up to possible legal troubles if you do anything besides kill the intruder/attacker deader than a doorknob and they fall lifeless WHILE STILL ON YOUR PROPERTY/IN YOUR HOUSE. Its not uncommon to hear about scumbags who broke into a house or attacked someone in their home leaving with a stubbed toe and them coming back to sue the homeowner.


My .02 does. And I disagree with you.

By any means possible is what I would use.

And your anecdote is uncommon and highly unlikely; more like a myth, and doesn't reflect reality in fact or in law.


----------



## B2 (Jun 11, 2004)

people come on, you really do know better!

you're not going to get sued if someone breaks in your house and you injure or kill them in self defense no matter what the means

no Texas jury would give a dime for that case

more importantly you have immunity from such lawsuits

if some dumbarse files it your homeowners insurance will get you a lawyer and that case will get thrown out so fast and the other lawyer would probably be sanctioned (in reality no lawyer would take the case)


----------



## rattletrap (Sep 9, 2005)

Castle Doctrine !!! Google it !

Just make sure you shoot ,pepper sray,wasp spay or beat the hell out of the right person !!


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Yeah, but mastercylinder said they would sue. Are you saying that he is wrong B2?


----------



## rhammock (Aug 11, 2005)

rattletrap said:


> Castle Doctrine !!! Google it !


We have winner!! I wondering when someone would mention this.


----------

